# The Bluenosers Are Coming Back (?!)



## Gorgo (30 May 2018)

Just saw this article at the DND website:

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=from-tholthorpe-to-trenton-the-history-of-434-bluenose-squadron/jhf5kq9w

434 Squadron's coming back as a Test and Evaluation Squadron at Trenton.


----------



## Remius (30 May 2018)

It says Trenton.


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2018)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Just saw this article at the DND website:
> 
> http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=from-tholthorpe-to-trenton-the-history-of-434-bluenose-squadron/jhf5kq9w
> 
> 434 Squadron's coming back as a Test and Evaluation Squadron at Trenton.



So...it's going to be taking over the TEFs (HOTEF, TOTEF, 415 Sqn, etc)?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (30 May 2018)

Yes apparently they’re taking control of all the TEF, however the units will remain at their locations.


----------

